# 2 year old - Private area problem



## Survance

Hey all, 
I hope you don't mind, but I'm a dad; no other site seemed to be reliable and I have a problem that I am hoping someone else has had.

My two year old, for the past 3ish weeks, has been complaining about his penis hurting. He cries/screams when you touch it or try to clean it; he yells no and pushes you away. I have to tell him I am not going to hurt him for him to even ease up to let me look. My mom had suggested it is probably just an erection and he thinks it hurts. But for being two and being an ongoing thing, I decided to look into it on Friday (it is now Monday morning) and around where the skin meets his 'head' (for a lack of better words) where the bit of foreskin still kind of covers (he is circumcised) looks almost infected. I see no sores, rashes, or any kind of cut or anything. It just looks like a dark, dark purple. With his mother and I working and not being able to get a doctor's appointment until at least Wednesday, I don't know what to do.

I have tried neosporin on the area, after he screams and fights me, he seems to be okay with the cream. With his mom and I not being together, it is hard to say for sure how much attention she gives to it (he lives with her) so I can only account for the 3 times I've put neosporin on it. In the past, we've taken him to the doctor and he says everything looks fine down there, but I don't think he's ever seen this on him. 

Can anyone suggest something else to do or what it could be? Has it happened to you? I'm kind of freaking out. Thank you! And sorry for the extremely long post.

-Lucas

Edit: He never complains about pain or troubling urinating or anything. I honestly have never seen him with an erection, either. I am hoping it is not a botched circumcision.


----------



## profe

Circumcisions very frequently, do not leave enough skin to accommodate erections. It is a very common complication that many men are left to live with.

On the chance that it is some other kind of irritation, you could try letting him soak in some baths with some baking soda added to the water. 

If there is some other kind of problem at hand, you may want to check in over in the intact care area of the site. I know your son is circumcised, but the people who post in that area are very knowledgeable of what kind of interventions and procedures are necessary to prevent any unnecessary medical procedures. They really know their stuff.


----------



## Survance

I made sure I gave him a bath the other night in the water with baking soda. It's still an ugly purple color but he did have an erection the other day and had no problem with it whatsoever. But he seems to be acting better about the whole area as a whole so I'm hoping it was just some kind of irritation. Thank you for the help!! :grin:


----------



## profe

Is the dark purple part under or very close to the remaining skin? It could just be the normal coloring. In intact boys if you were to retract it (which you are not supposed to, they will retract it themselves when it is ready, up until that point it is fused like your fingernail is to your finger), the glans would be a deep color. Perhaps that skin was fused and now it's not?

I would just keep an eye on it. Watch for any signs of infection at the site (hot, red, puss), general fever, straining to pee, and blood in pee. If anything else pops up take him in.


----------



## Survance

Yes its close to there, I just found the fact he said it hurt was odd. But he has been doing better lately, here and there he complains but nothing substantial like it used to be. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## profe

You're welcome. I'm relieved to hear he is feeling better.


----------



## freidariviere

Regarding to the possibility of having children he has nothing to worry about, because the sperm is produce in the testicles, and the penis has nothing to do with it. 
Maybe the surgery has affect his penis regarding the sensibility, but the dimensions is not possible.


----------



## profe

freidariviere said:


> Regarding to the possibility of having children he has nothing to worry about, because the sperm is produce in the testicles, and the penis has nothing to do with it.
> Maybe the surgery has affect his penis regarding the sensibility, but the dimensions is not possible.


What are you talking about? No one made any mention of sperm. It is, however, a known complication of circumcisions that are done too tightly for some men to experience pain during an erection.


----------

